# MinWax Wood Hardener -- Where is it?



## Alan Sweet (May 23, 2019)

Since Sherwin-Williams bought MinWax, the MinWax Wood Hardener has disappeared. We have a Sherwin-Williams store near us and the sales staff was happy to show off MinWax products, but say they never heard of Wood Harener.

Is the product dead? Anyone find a replacement?


----------



## ripjack13 (May 23, 2019)

It's everywhere online. Lowes, HD, walmart, Amazon....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 24, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> It's everywhere online. Lowes, HD, walmart, Amazon....


 Jb weld also makes a wood hardener,not that it will be easier to find but I’m telling you anyway.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 24, 2019)

I just saw some at Lowe's, home depot, at least around here, stopped carrying Minwax products....


----------



## Steve in VA (May 24, 2019)

When Minwax was purchased by Sherwin William's, Home Depot stopped carrying the Minwax brand as Sherwin Williams is a huge competitor in paints.

Lowe's, on the other hand, expanded their relationship with Sherwin Williams and carries the Minwax and other Sherwin Williams owned products such as Thompson Water Seal.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike Mills (May 24, 2019)

I've used this several times. About 1/2 the $$$ of Minwax.
Dries clear but does leave a shiny surface. As afar as I can tell about the same as Minwax.

For some reason I can't leave a link from Amazon
*PC Products PC-Petrifier*


----------



## ripjack13 (May 24, 2019)

Mike Mills said:


> I've used this several times. About 1/2 the $$$ of Minwax.
> Dries clear but does leave a shiny surface. As afar as I can tell about the same as Minwax.
> 
> For some reason I can't leave a link from Amazon
> *PC Products PC-Petrifier*



You have to delete the beginning of the web link on all amazon pages. ----> https://


----------



## Alan Sweet (May 24, 2019)

Lowes said they still carried MinWax, but they were pushing their own wood hardener and were out of MinWax. (At least at the one close to me)

I tried Rust-Oleum Wood Hardener (Varathane brand). Seems to work a little better for what I use it for. Faster cure time, some what deeper penetration, seems like less surface residue, less expensive,... I'll give this a try for awhile.

Not sure how it works for stabilizing pen blanks


----------



## TimR (May 24, 2019)

I’ve found Ace hardware sometimes carries stuff like that


----------



## ClintW (May 25, 2019)

I just use shellac at 1-2 lb. Seems to penetrate quite well for turnings.


----------

